# Smokin a chicken (whole cut in half) How long?



## happysmokin (Jul 6, 2012)

I am smoking a whole chicken, cut in half for time saving, I have the smoker set at 250, (I've done it before for quicker cookin'), Can someone verify for me that it should only take about 2.5 hrs to cook at 250? Thanks.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

I think that's about right, but the first rule in BBQ is: It's done when it's done.  Use time as a guide...use temp to determine when it's done.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 7, 2012)

It would be helpful to know how much it weighs, but in any event you should cook it 'til the internal temp of the breast is at least 165° and the thigh is 175°. If you think you may be pressed for time bump the cooking temp up some more. BBQ happens at temps as high as 375°, I generally cook chicken in the 260°- 300° range.


----------



## happysmokin (Jul 7, 2012)

Got er done, 2.5 hours and Puuurfect. Thanks all, but that was last night for dinner, I got it done. Uh, anyone know how I can remove this one now that it's old?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't bother, 2 years from now someone will resurrect this thread for the edification of all


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dutch (Jul 9, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Don't bother, 2 years from now someone will resurrect this thread for the edification of all:icon_biggrin:



Yeah-Cliff has it right, I've seen some dead posts that have been resurrected after 4 years. But don't worry, down the road some newbie will stumble upon it and learn something new.


----------



## wapiti39 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just did :)


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 9, 2012)

"Smokin a chicken (whole cut in half) How long?"

I'd say about 10-12".







After reading the thread, years from now I wanted to make sure I left my mark.

Here's Mark







WC


----------



## uncle tre (Dec 24, 2014)

Dutch was right Cliffcarter I'm new and its about to be 2015, and this post

has helped me get ready for tomorrow, thanks to all of you for the input.


----------



## uncle tre (Dec 24, 2014)

I meant HappySmokin those 2 were right.


----------



## milo (Aug 18, 2016)

4 years later and I thank you for this thread!


----------



## sigmo (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep.  Just thought I'd check proper temp for doing chicken, and this thread popped up and had the lowdown I needed in August of 2016.

Old threads are never wasted.  If it's good information,  it will likely do someone some good later on down the line.

In this case, we had a couple of picked-over rotisserie chickens that we got at the local Sam's club, and I needed to make room in the fridge.  So chicken soup it will be.

But rather than the usual chicken soup, I thought I'd smoke 'em before simmering them to give the soup something extra.  So these carcasses, from the fridge, are going into the smoker.

While they have been cooked before, I just figured doing it more or less the same as you would a fresh chicken ought to be the safe way.

So thanks again for this old thread.

Tabbed in.


----------



## russmn (Mar 29, 2017)

5 years later and this is still rolling!!


----------



## gwschenk (Mar 30, 2017)

Let's keep it rolling.

My butcher usually sets me up with a nice spatchcocked 5 pound chicken. At 350 in my Weber bullet it's ready in 1.5 hours. Juicy, smoky and great tasting. My wife loves smoked chicken so that's what I smoke most of the time. I love them, too.

Hmmm...I'll think I'll do one tomorrow night! With Big Bob Gibson's white sauce!


----------



## russmn (Mar 30, 2017)

IMG_0124.JPG



__ russmn
__ Mar 30, 2017





Here's a chicken I did the other day ! Brined and injected with beer and some juice


----------



## tri 5 ron (May 11, 2017)

Awww, what the heck,

Might as well join the party and give it another bump, hahaha.

I went looking for info on smoking Half Chicken and found this thread.

I just finished a slow and low 3 1/2 hour smoke on these...













IMG_2074_zpsze7hobjx.jpg



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 11, 2017


















IMG_2076_zpsypeojmsb.jpg



__ tri 5 ron
__ May 11, 2017






My mouth is watering so much, I may need to put a bib on so I don't dribble all over the keyboard !


----------



## chilerelleno (May 11, 2017)

Tri 5 ron said:


> IMG_2076_zpsypeojmsb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## ws dave (May 12, 2017)

Holy cow does that ever look tasty! Wow!


----------



## Johnthebutcher (Mar 24, 2018)

6 years later!!!!!!!  Hahaha
225degrees for hour and a half to internal temp of 160.
Raised to 275 for another 5 minutes to 165 with temp probe in the breast.


----------



## astrohip (Nov 3, 2018)

dutch said:


> Yeah-Cliff has it right, I've seen some dead posts that have been resurrected after 4 years. But don't worry, down the road some newbie will stumble upon it and learn something new.


Nov 2018, and still alive. Looking for a half-chicken recipe and found this.

Will shoot for 2.5 hours at 250.


----------



## BigChief77 (Feb 20, 2019)

2019 and still going. Thanks fellas. 
#BBQlife


----------



## astrohip (Feb 20, 2019)

astrohip said:


> Nov 2018, and still alive. Looking for a half-chicken recipe and found this.
> 
> Will shoot for 2.5 hours at 250.


I never reported back.

The chicken turned out amazing. Our guests just raved. So good made it a couple weeks later, and it was still unbelievably delicious. Need to make it again.


----------



## BigBlueApe (May 3, 2020)

I had to join the forums just to keep this humor alive.  2020 thanks you!


----------

